# mergemaster -P error,  mtree: unknown user `unbound'



## meteor8488 (Feb 6, 2014)

hi all,

I tried to upgrade from 9.2 to 10. When I run `mergemaster -P`, I got below error:

```
*** The directory specified for the temporary root environment,
    /var/tmp/temproot, exists.  This can be a security risk if untrusted
    users have access to the system.

  Use 'd' to delete the old /var/tmp/temproot and continue
  Use 't' to select a new temporary root directory
  Use 'e' to exit mergemaster

  Default is to use /var/tmp/temproot as is

How should I deal with this? [Use the existing /var/tmp/temproot] d

   *** Deleting the old /var/tmp/temproot

*** Creating the temporary root environment in /var/tmp/temproot
 *** /var/tmp/temproot ready for use
 *** Creating and populating directory structure in /var/tmp/temproot

mtree: unknown user `unbound'
mtree: failed at line 96 of the specification

  *** FATAL ERROR: Cannot 'cd' to /usr/src and install files to
      the temproot environment
```

Then I checked UPDATING, I found below information


```
With the addition of unbound(8), a new unbound user is now
   required during installworld.  "mergemaster -p" can be used to
   add the user prior to installworld, as documented in the handbook.
```

Can anyone help?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 6, 2014)

Note the use of -p, not -P. They're different options.


----------



## meteor8488 (Feb 7, 2014)

I know it's different...
but error is error....


----------



## protocelt (Feb 7, 2014)

meteor8488 said:
			
		

> hi all,
> 
> I tried to upgrade from 9.2 to 10. When I run `mergemaster -P`, I got below error:
> 
> ...



I'm going to make an assumption that you ran freebsd-update(8) to update your system. Is this assumption correct? If so, what is the output of 
	
	



```
ls /usr/src
```


----------

